# Radio Shack 60-100x magnifier......



## Capt. Skinx (Aug 30, 2007)

sooooooo....  I bought this little hand-held magnifier at Radio Shack, and I can't seem to be able to see anything by holding in up the plants, and I really don't want to take snippings from the plant because I have trouble seeing the trichromes from straight overhead (the only way I can seem to see any thing with the scope). Can you buy a round, old-school magnifying glass in like 45 or 50x power? Like so:
And if so, where?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 30, 2007)

u got the wrong one bro  that one is no good let me see if i can find the one u need brb they should of had the 50x one looks like a little scope


----------



## berserker (Aug 30, 2007)

Here the scope that I think you are talking about.http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=17355&d=1171399880 Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Aug 30, 2007)

You guys misunderstood me. The one I bought is the scope. I want a big one like the one I pictured. Nevermind...... So, how do I use the scope? Where do I take clips from, and how do I go about looking?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 30, 2007)

Capt. Skinx said:
			
		

> You guys misunderstood me. The one I bought is the scope. I want a big one like the one I pictured. Nevermind...... So, how do I use the scope? Where do I take clips from, and how do I go about looking?


 
I heard you can use a jewlers eyepiece(they go by another name but drawing a blank) to see trichromes. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 30, 2007)

Capt. Skinx said:
			
		

> You guys misunderstood me. The one I bought is the scope. I want a big one like the one I pictured. Nevermind...... So, how do I use the scope? Where do I take clips from, and how do I go about looking?


sorry i miss under stood you. But the big one that u are looking for is at walmart it looks just like the one in your pic
heres a link on what to look for if u didnt read it already lol
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1938


----------



## berserker (Aug 30, 2007)

Well I dont take any clipping to check.I use the scope and I look at the trichomes on the calyx.Hope that helps,sorry I miss understood your earlier question.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## Growdude (Aug 30, 2007)

Mine looks alittle different then the radio shack one but I hiold it right up to the buds or I can take small samples of a single leaf close in the bud and place on white paper to see trichomes.

Here is a pic of mine and how its used.


----------



## Growdude (Aug 30, 2007)

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> I heard you can use a jewlers eyepiece(they go by another name but drawing a blank) to see trichromes. Hope this helps.


 
Its a jewlers loupe.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Aug 30, 2007)

OK. I think I am getting the hang of it. THANX GUYZ!!!!!!!


----------

